# Rallies



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have I missed it or do we not get any rallies or meetings south of the Thames, is Sunny Sussex too far. 8) 8)   

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I go to the ones run by Brillopad and I live in Kent.
Will be at Canterbury on Sept 1st and the Christmas Dinner December 5th
be to far away for you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=280


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well rub me down with the sporting life, thanks for that reply. will now check my diary. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It will be good to meet another MHF member :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a reminder that the Christmas Lunch at Canterbury is already booked for Sunday 5th December. Menu and numbers (maximum 80) nearer the time.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

In East Sussex a possible new location could be Alfriston!

http://www.pleasant-rise-farm.co.uk/contact.htm

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...03684,0.151191&spn=0.006007,0.013711&t=h&z=16

Left of the 'A' marker is a tennis court, then the CL,then the Rally field and a tent camping field.

Next door to a very popular CL, There is a rally field with 9 EHU's that can be multiplied with the use of splitters.

Excellant walking on the South Downs or along the Cuckmere River.
The Village is only 10 mins walk away.

The CL is always full, it has taken us a long time of trying, to eventually get a pitch :lol: But being only 20 mins from home, makes for a great weekend getaway


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have stayed there **** its really lovely and we caught the bus to Seaford.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mavis,

Is there any site you & Ray haven't been too  :lol: 

Got to be worth a 'Locavan's Sites Location' on it's own for sure :lol: 

See you soon 

Love Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh yes, we're up for an MHF long weekend there. (Part of me says anywhere whose gates don't shut at 8pm on a Friday .... grrrr)

No 2 son is moving to Brighton and working at Eastbourne initially, and I think I'll get fed up with Sheepcote Valley. 

A rally in the New Forest would also be good.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We MHF members rallied at the C&Cc holiday site at Lymington and it was great met you there next year Dave.

**** I have been everywhere in Kent, Sussex, and Hants.
Anything you want to know ask me???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I tell you what I have rallied at http://www.leonardslee.com/
and cant believe the new owners have closed such a wonderful place.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Where can I find details of Canterbury September 1st, please?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is just a meet up of us MHFacts at the C&CC you are very welcome but just book in and ask to be near MHFacts Members.
Sharon is there because she is a judge at a dog show in Maidstone and she goes home on the 8th im getting there on the 3rd and Dawnwynne is joining us and anyone else who wants to come.
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=7050

I have sent a PM


----------

